
Facebook: What If More Is Less? - tomh
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_what_if_more_is_less.php
======
rms
>Because the news feed is the stream of activity from all your "friends" you
get bombarded with irrelevant information.

Facebook does have settings that let you adjust the kind information you get
in your feed, you can ban people from your feed if you want.

